# cpt 46922 versus 46924



## caseycarter (May 11, 2011)

Can someone please help me determine what distinquishes these two codes.

THanks


----------



## DEDGE CGIC (May 11, 2011)

caseycarter said:


> Can someone please help me determine what distinquishes these two codes.
> 
> THanks



46922 is a simple excision defined below:
1.the act of removal; an excising. 
2.Surgery. the surgical removal of a foreign body or of tissue

where as 46924 includes the distruction of the lesion commonly by form of abilation and cauterization of the surrounding area. some times also using Cryo techniques to freeze out the lesion. A bit more in depth thatn a simple cutting and removal of the lesion. hope this helps


----------



## caseycarter (May 11, 2011)

Well, they basically read the same except for the extensive but 46922 states surgical excision, however; 46924 gives the same examples but not with the specific technique.  That's what confused me.  Are they the same except for simple and extensive.

Thanks : )


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 17, 2011)

*Lay descriptions*

Lay descriptions from Encoder Pro:

*46922*  -  In 46922, the physician performs destruction of anal lesions by excision. The physician exposes the perianal skin and identifies the lesions. The lesions are surgically excised. The incisions are closed. 

*46924*  - The physician performs destruction of extensive anal lesions. The physician exposes the perianal skin and identifies the lesions. An extensive destruction of the lesions is performed by various methods, such as laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, or chemosurgery. 

It is the TECHNIQUE used that makes 46924 an extensive destruction. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 17, 2011)

Well, I have to disagree. See below. There are codes for simple removal using each of the techniques. 46922 just describes excision. 

46900.	 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; chemical	

46910.	 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; electrodesiccation	

46916.	 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; cryosurgery	

46917.	 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; laser surgery	

46922.	 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; surgical excision


----------

